# Lazy Harp Seal~



## shteev (May 19, 2012)

Cutest thing imaginable.

I just wanna hug him forever.

[video=youtube;-pv8D-ydR1s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=-pv8D-ydR1s[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 29, 2012)

They look oh so easy to cuddlerape <3


----------



## LizardKing (May 29, 2012)

[yt]-pv8D-ydR1s[/yt]

Lazy embed for lazy people of lazy seal

Except this is probably too far down for anyone to notice. Oh well!


----------



## Ad Hoc (May 29, 2012)

I hate that I can't look at these animals and just think "cute" instead of "fur trade" any more.

Goddammit.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 29, 2012)

Lazy harp seal may have no job, but he has my heart :-D


----------



## shteev (May 30, 2012)

I can't figure out video embedding on this forum, even of I use [VIDEO] tags it doesn't work.

Oh well.


----------

